# Dolby 5.1 aktivieren unter windows 10 via Optical



## izanagi23 (15. Mai 2016)

Ich saß jetzt 3h hier und habe recherchiert und getestet. Ich will von der Klinke Stecker Verbindung runter und auf optical setzen. habs garnicht mitbekommen das surround in Spielen bereits über Toslink existiert. EAX Zeiten scheinen wohl paar jährchen vorbei zu sein 
Mein Mainboard unterstützt glücklicherweise DTS Connect, nicht aber DD live.
Okey ich habe die neusten Treiber von Asus runtergeladen, der RealtekHD audi-manager zeigt mir Lautsprecher im Reiter "Lautsprecher" also den Analogausgängen. Die sind jetzt deaktiviert und stattdessen Optical Output aktiviert. In dessem Reiter stehen jetzt keine virtuellen Boxen sondern Soundeffekt,DTS Verbindung, Stadnardformat.
DTS:Neo ist ausgegraut, braucht auch keiner.  Standardformat ist Studio 24bit. Es gibt zur Auswahl aber auch DTS-Interactive.

Nun weiter zu den windows internen Einstellungen, Wiedergabegeräte > Realtek Digital Output(Optical) > Unterstütze Formate 
DTS-Audio und Dolby Digital beide aktiviert. Häkchen bei 44 und 48khz
Unter > verbesserungen den haken "sofortmodus" rausgenommen.
Filme im Player laufen mit Dolby, das funktioniert. In Spielen aber bekomme ich kein DTS Signal an den Reciever. In den Spielen selbst kann man ja echt nie was einstellen was den Sound betrifft.
Liegt das jetzt daran das Spiele offiziell kein DTS unterstützen und man gezungen ist einen DD live Encoder zu haben? 

Dann nochmal zurück zum Standardformat, da hab ich jetzt DTS-Interactive gewählt und plötzlich habe ich 
unter > Wiedergabegeräte > Realtek Digital Output(Optical) > Verbesserungen  ein Feature "DTS-connect" welches auch angehakt ist.

Nun ist,gezwungen am Standardformat, DTS beim Receiver dauerhaft aktiv. Direkt mal Fallout und Witcher getestet... nix, kein Surround.


----------



## izanagi23 (16. Mai 2016)

ich hab mich nun wieder damit auseinandergesetzt und das ganze Wochenende ist für Popes 
Jetzt ist mit den neusten Realtek Treibern sogar mein Analoges Surround kaputt. Ich habe keine Rearspeaker... die laufen nur noch als 7.1  !! was völlig quatsch ist weil ich kein 7.1 System habe. Unter 5.1 Konfig sieht man zwar das die Software Audiosignale durchgibt, die kommen aber nicht an meinen Reciever an.
Ist echt zum kotzen alles hier. Jetzt muss ich uralte Treiber suchen damit ich wenigstens mein analoges Dolby wieder habe.

Unter Standardformat gibt es ja DTS-Interactive das ich auswähle... beim klick auf "testen" schaltet der Reciever in den DTS Modus und dann kommen nur zwei Töne, linker und rechter Front-Lautsprecher. Müsste da nicht 5.1 rauskommen ?

Aktuell habe ich folgees gefunden
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/.../e9fba1be-06d6-44a1-86b8-7290f88032b9?page=64
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...again-in/70532e02-d4db-465a-b704-f02bfb1f5203
Aber schlauer bin ich jetzt auch nicht


----------



## mrmurphy007 (17. Mai 2016)

Ich bin etwas verwirrt, was du von uns willst.  Was ich dir schon mal sagen kann ist, dass Toslink nicht die Bandbreite bietet um unkomprimierten Surround-Sound, wie in beispielsweise Spiele liefern, zu übertragen. Dazu brauch man eine Soundkarte.


----------



## izanagi23 (22. Mai 2016)

Das Toslink nicht die nötige Bandbreite hat um unkomprimierten Sound zu übertragen ist mir bekannt, daher werden ja vom Encoder DTS-Connect diese komprimiert. 
Problem ist immer noch, das Spiele kein 5.1 wiedergeben können obwohl die Hardware dafür vorhanden ist.
Die Soundeinheit vom Asusboard unterstützt alles für den Vorgang und auch die Softwarekonfig stimmt. Es wird jedoch nur Stereo ausgegeben.

Wie ich jetzt im Microsogt Forum aber gelesen habe, geht diese Diskussion bereits seit 2015 und alle Windows 10 beteiligten haben das selbe Problem. Derzeit keine Lösung in Sicht.


----------

